# TSS Fairstar



## Thursday

Does anybody remember or have sailed on the TSS Fairstar?
I am trying to find a book called the fabulous Fairstar can anybody help. I have found one but it’s too expensive £50 plus £25 postage!
Can anybody help.


----------

